# ArborCoat 623 Translucent Feedback



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Now that this product has been out for awhile, any feedback on longevity, recoating, etc? We used the BM oil transparent finishes but those are gone now and we need a replacement for the BM Natural color transparent oil. 

We did use some of the 623 this year, but do not want to commit more decks to this product without some feedback. I know NEPS used this in the past and a few others. This is for the 623 used as a stand alone product. Until this years reformulation, it was not designed to be used under the clear topcoat product.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I miss NEPS


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

He is probably here under another name anyway. Maybe he will still see this an chose to enlighten me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just used it for the 1st time a few weeks ago. I like it so far, I'm interested to see the longevity of it too

....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> He is probably here under another name anyway. Maybe he will still see this an chose to enlighten me.


No way.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've used it a few times. Haven't heard back from anyone. We used it on my parents new deck last year and still looks good. I'm more confident in this one than their other semi trans Arborcoat. However, I'm going back to TWP for my and my clients decks for now. Bullet proof.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Damon T said:


> I've used it a few times. Haven't heard back from anyone. We used it on my parents new deck last year and still looks good. I'm more confident in this one than their other semi trans Arborcoat. However, I'm going back to TWP for my and my clients decks for now. Bullet proof.


TWP is my big seller here. Although an alternative would be nice, I have no experience with the WB Arborcoat. I just finished my deck last year so maybe it would be a good test. I'll be sealing it in the next week or two (weather and time permitting) so I'll post some pics in this thread.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I have used this product very successfully on both Ipe and Mahogany. I have a very large Mahogany deck up the street from me and I did it two years ago with 623. Still looks good and it has direct southern exposure. I like that it has the smaller particles in an alkyd with the adhesion and color retention of acrylic. It's also very abrasion resistance. I did a test on PT at a marina on finger docks over salt water. Very high traffic, sea gulls dropping clams and sea gull crap everywhere. Washed with a restore and then brightener. Two coats wet on wet on 4 boards and the rest left untreated. We got 2 1/2 years and it is just now starting to fade and bleach out. Color was Natural. I'll post pics. The other system that requires the clear coat is junk IMHO. Did my own PT deck with it and the clear coat peeled within 6 months. Sanded to bare wood and put in Sikkens DEK and it looks like furniture.


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

Can 623 be used in lieu of something like California's wood stabilizer? Has anyone used that product and, if so, any thoughts? Would using them before coating with a solid like 640 have any benefit?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

O'Brien said:


> Can 623 be used in lieu of something like California's wood stabilizer? Has anyone used that product and, if so, any thoughts? Would using them before coating with a solid like 640 have any benefit?


The translucent is not meant to be topcoated, or even double coated unless wet on wet as NACE described. However I don't think wet on set is a viable approach on larger surfaces. Too much wax etc in the product for something to go on top. Don't know CA wood stabilizer but if its like Ppg permanizer plus that product says can be used under stains and paint.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

O'Brien said:


> Can 623 be used in lieu of something like California's wood stabilizer? Has anyone used that product and, if so, any thoughts? Would using them before coating with a solid like 640 have any benefit?


CA Wood Stabilizer was a clear pre-primer designed to create dimensional stability to wood when the moisture content was deemed to be at an acclimated state after drying. It was recommended by the US Forest Service prior to priming with an oils base primer. If the moisture content of wood was measured at 10% the stabilizer was designed to keep it at that level and prevent expansion and contraction. It had no UV properties. Stains are designed to protect wood and UV degradation and abrasion residence while imparting color or grain aesthetics.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

....


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

NACE said:


> CA Wood Stabilizer was a clear pre-primer designed to create dimensional stability to wood when the moisture content was deemed to be at an acclimated state after drying. It was recommended by the US Forest Service prior to priming with an oils base primer. If the moisture content of wood was measured at 10% the stabilizer was designed to keep it at that level and prevent expansion and contraction. It had no UV properties. Stains are designed to protect wood and UV degradation and abrasion residence while imparting color or grain aesthetics.


Right, of course. I hadn't realized it was done specifically before using an oil base primer. I was just curious if there's any point in using something like that before finishing. I guess California's 11024 Wood Life Extender is the modern iteration of that product. The tds says 'a single coat is recommended for surfaces to be painted or stained'.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

O'Brien said:


> Right, of course. I hadn't realized it was done specifically before using an oil base primer. I was just curious if there's any point in using something like that before finishing. I guess California's 11024 Wood Life Extender is the modern iteration of that product. The tds says 'a single coat is recommended for surfaces to be painted or stained'.


 
They likely re-named it due to VOC regs or market in Canada under a different name same product.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

So I finished my deck finally. Arborcoat 623-40 Cedar. Now for the test of time to see how it holds up. I took a couple pics as I was working, and will get better finished ones later today.




















Started out pot and brush, very difficult and slow moving. Switched to pump spray and back brush, that was more tolerable, but my lousy sprayer was inconsistent and not the best. I'd try it again with an airless, cranked way down, just enough to get a fan. It stayed wet long enough to make it workable, but applied completely different from the products I'm used to (traditional alkyds). It was pretty forgiving with laps and drips, but spread terribly. Thankfully, you don't have to spread it much as puddles fan out very easy. Even the heavier areas dried uniform. Hindsight I'd probably double coat it wet/wet because I did notice a couple thin spots this morning. Gonna try touching them up and see if that works.

The Cedar color is a bit orange for my taste, on my PT deck, but the Mrs. likes it so all is well. 

Overall, I'm not super impressed. For a WB, its nicer than the others out there that I've tried. The color is richer and clearer than other WB's out there, not quite as nice as an oil, but close. There is also no odor lingering around like with alkyd products.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

That looks nice man. What kind of footage did you get?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> That looks nice man. What kind of footage did you get?


Its 24'x24' and 19" skirted on 2 sides. Took all of 2 gallons and a tablespoon worth out of a third.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey guys. Long time no see. I googled feedback for this product and came up with this thread. Imagine that. Anyways I am fixing a deck we did several times with the Two-part water-based arbor coat system that had the clearcoat. Most of it I am taking down to bare wood but there are areas that still have the clearcoat that are in good shape because they are covered. Wondering on Feedback now for the 623 as it has been many years since this was first posted. I am hoping I can use the 623 on both the bare wood and the areas that still have the clearcoat as long as I send it to rough it up. Any ideas?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Damon T said:


> Hey guys. Long time no see. I googled feedback for this product and came up with this thread. Imagine that. Anyways I am fixing a deck we did several times with the Two-part water-based arbor coat system that had the clearcoat. Most of it I am taking down to bare wood but there are areas that still have the clearcoat that are in good shape because they are covered. Wondering on Feedback now for the 623 as it has been many years since this was first posted. I am hoping I can use the 623 on both the bare wood and the areas that still have the clearcoat as long as I send it to rough it up. Any ideas?


I still prefer oil products on decks, w623 worked great on some vertical hardwood and some oak barrels I did.

My opinion is that wood needs to be too well prepped for waterborne to be feasible on decks. Needs to be perfect and coated and on all sides.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I totally prefer oil on decks too. Unfortunately the deck already had a WB system on it so going oil at this point had too high risk of failure where any existing coating remained. Fingers crossed...


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Damon T said:


> I totally prefer oil on decks too. Unfortunately the deck already had a WB system on it so going oil at this point had too high risk of failure where any existing coating remained. Fingers crossed...


I would think that 623 would is perfect for that situation. I prefer oil on bare decks where it can penetrate. As long as it has enough colour to mask the old coating as that is a translucent finish. 
I do wonder how the 623 weathers. May use it on my own deck, but do not want to do any scrapind down the road. I prefer something that will just ware away to nothing and then recoat every couple years.. Honestly, I would rather replace deck boards than have to scrape them..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Damon T said:
> 
> 
> > I totally prefer oil on decks too. Unfortunately the deck already had a WB system on it so going oil at this point had too high risk of failure where any existing coating remained. Fingers crossed...
> ...


W623 Weather's fine but like all waterborne and even oils will be film forming if prep isn't done to ensure penetration


----------

